# Homemade dog food



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Does anyone make their own dog food? I have the pickiest poodle ever! He will eat dirt and moths but dog food..NO. I’ve made several dog food recipes(which is meat, carb option, &veg) and Teddy turns nose up. Every kibble I’ve tried turns nose up. I even got freeze dried meat dust to put on top of kibble. I don’t mind making the food if he would just eat it!! My dream would b to put food in the bowl and him eat it! Good Grief!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

@Raindrops @Liz do, and would be able to tell you how. What brands/recipes in particular have you tried so far?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy to try. Can you tell us more about what you've tried and how he responds? Does he eat it for a few days and then turn his nose up at it or does he refuse it right from the start? Also, is he a healthy weight?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

So Teddy has been picky since day one. No matter what it is. If he eats more than two days in a row he looks at me like next. I’m getting very frustrated with the money I’m wasting. The two recipes I have tried were similar. They had base ingredients of: meat, carbohydrates, and vegetables. The recipe I made today had: chicken breast, brown rice, sweet potato, carrots, green beans, chicken broth and water. Teddy is almost 7 months and at a great weight! I have him in training and he gets exercised morning and evening. I had found one canned food he would eat here and there. BUT I noticed about month ago he has snotty eyes. So I began to cut food out to see if it was an allergy and sure enough he hasn’t had eye goup since. I do not mind making his food. He loves meat but I don’t wanna break the bank trying to figure this out. Need some simple recipes that I can rotate. Every mean can’t b rotisserie chicken. I have 3 kids schooling from home husband working from home office and me trying to keep this house going and clean and all cared for. I need something I can give Teddy that he will eat b full and is healthy. So I need a magic button. 😬


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I make my own prey model raw food. If you do some research on it and want to follow, let me know and I can help. It is 100% meat so it can get pricey for large dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What ratio are you using? 

When Peggy was sick, I made her food for a few days (just chicken and overcooked rice). 

After one meal, she turned her nose up at it, and I figured out it was the rice. There was too much of it. She ate enthusiastically when I removed all but a trace.

There may just be too many extras in Teddy's current recipe.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Honestly? I would chose a food. Any food. Home made or not. Then add toppings to a quarter to half or it once a day, leave down dry kibble the rest of the day. Annie would love to be picky. She often waits until I am trying to go to bed before giving up on anything better being presented to her and eating. Fine. I measure how much she eats a day, and sometimes its half her regular serving. Sometimes its. One and a half times her regular serving. I let her figure it out for the most part, she will eat if she is hungry. Except for if we are camping orshe is otherwise very steessed too excited to eat) I dont fuss it beyond that. If she is stressed/excited I sit with her in a quiet spot and watch her eat and sometimes add more toppings. 

Teddy may miss a meal when you try this. He may miss two days of meals. He may lose a few pounds, poodles are stubborn. But if he is a healthy weight, he wont starve, and your life will be a whole bunch easier if he learns to eat.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

The percentages vary from my reading but average say 75% protein the other % varied by one or two numbers for veg and carbs. What I made today was just that. Is it ok to feed just meats and supplement a meal with kibble? If y’all have read any of my post u know I just wanna do it right or figure out what’s right for my fella. My husband says leave it in the bowl and he eats when he’s hungry. But he doesn’t he waits till he gets what he wants then eats. I’m not only on struggle bus I’m driving it! 🚌


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Honestly? I would chose a food. Any food. Home made or not. Then add toppings to a quarter to half or it once a day, leave down dry kibble the rest of the day. Annie would love to be picky. She often waits until I am trying to go to bed before giving up on anything better being presented to her and eating. Fine. I measure how much she eats a day, and sometimes its half her regular serving. Sometimes its. One and a half times her regular serving. I let her figure it out for the most part, she will eat if she is hungry. Except for if we are camping orshe is otherwise very steessed too excited to eat) I dont fuss it beyond that. If she is stressed/excited I sit with her in a quiet spot and watch her eat and sometimes add more toppings.
> 
> Teddy may miss a meal when you try this. He may miss two days of meals. He may lose a few pounds, poodles are stubborn. But if he is a healthy weight, he wont starve, and your life will be a whole bunch easier if he learns to eat.


Tough love then?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

He freely will eat dirt, gravel, bugs, and cigarette butts on our walks. Maybe I should fill his bowl with that..top it off with my shoes. 😂


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Is it ok to feed just meats and supplement a meal with kibble?


[I wrote a long (too long) answer, and decided to shorten it. Here's the gist:]

In short, yes. A few of us here can help you balance the diet, whether you cook the meat or not.

Mia's never turned down a raw meal. A 50 lb spoo will eat about 1 lb per day, which I can usually piece together for about $3/lb (including organ, bone-in, and bone-less), for about $90/month. You can also feed commercial raw.

If you supplement with kibble, part of the solution will be waiting him out. It usually takes only a few days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I believe in tough love, but with limitations. Since Teddy has shown signs of allergies, forcing him to eat kibble or other foods that trigger his symptoms doesn't seem right. Regular exposure to allergens can cause a whole host of inflammation-related issues.

A raw meat-based diet might serve him well if you're up for the challenge. But I'd personally not feel comfortable doing it without a little guidance. We have a holistic vet about an hour from here that helps design raw meal plans for her patients. She might be able to assist you remotely if you can't find someone near you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, I should add that I assume that you'll entirely exclude foods that trigger his allergies.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

KIND and reasonable tough love. I cant bear to see Annie eat absolutely nothing either!!! So I give/gave her a small amount of topping. Only once a day, always at the same time (ish). After that - knowing she had eaten, I could handle tough love. 

And yeah, definitely not tough love on food intolerances. Annie is sensitive to fish. I accidentally bought the wrong red bag of Acana, one with a minor fish content. I figured I would mix it in a few kibbles a meal until it was gone since I had thrown out the bag and dog food is expensive. She ate around it. I gave the whole bucket to a family member, not forcing her to eat something that upsets her stomach!!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I definitely don’t force. I want him full and happy. Since stopping that one brand of canned food he hasn’t had any issues with eyes. I want something that works he likes and is cost effective. I really thot he’d like what I fixed today. I’m kinda bummed and shocked he didn’t. He loves chicken! Ideally I’d like to make a batch for the week and he eat that. I thot even making small batches instead of big batches for him to try and see what he likes. But again after two days will I get the look of NEXT!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Liz said:


> Yes, I should add that I assume that you'll entirely exclude foods that trigger his allergies.


So far only thing that has bothered him was in that certain brand of canned foods. Was using as a topper.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I recently got spoiled chocolate milk from a local restaurant. It was takeout, so I didn't realize until I got home, but I immediately called to let them know. My fear was that a parent would give it to their kid and then insist the kid drink it.

When Peggy excitedly sniffs food and then walks away, I wonder: Is it a bad bag of kibble? Did something in her bowl make her sick the last time she ate it? Do dogs even make that connection? Or is she just being a picky poodle?

I suspect I'm not alone in these ponderings. 

But I will say that I unknowingly dropped a piece of jalapeño yesterday, and only noticed it when Peggy gave it a sniff and a pass. I think a lot of dogs would've just hoovered it up.

What brand was the canned food? Can you share the ingredients here?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

It’s from a local store here called Ingles. I don’t have the can anymore. But thot next time I go I’d take a pic of ingredients. It’s was a beef bacon cheese flavor. So oddly teddy has never cared for beef food in can or even cheese anything. Only thing I’ve found he likes is meat.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> When Peggy excitedly sniffs food and then walks away, I wonder: Is it a bad bag of kibble? Did something in her bowl make her sick the last time she ate it? Do dogs even make that connection? Or is she just being a picky poodle?
> 
> I suspect I'm not alone in these ponderings.


I've learned to trust Mia's intuition. She's always had really good dog sense, even if her choices seem odd to me. (Last week she turned down a perfectly good stream to delightedly flop in a mud puddle 🤷‍♀️

She's also made choices that perhaps some people should heed, like when she refused a McDonald's hamburger (patty and bun only). I have friends who get their dogs treats from Bojangles or McDo's, so I thought it would be a treat for her. Nope! There was a lot of curious sniffing, but no eating!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Any of these look familiar?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Top two ive seen. Never purchased tho.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Top two ive seen. Never purchased tho.


Okay  I didn't realize there were so many beef, bacon, and cheese foods out there! Peggy suspects she's missing out.

Since it was only the one topper that triggered Teddy's allergies (I'm impressed you made the connection so quickly!) I'd just write out the list of ingredients and then cross out any ingredients that exactly match (this is key) ingredients in food that he tolerates fine. That'll help you narrow down the culprit.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

It was luck 🙌🏻


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Liz said:


> I've learned to trust Mia's intuition. She's always had really good dog sense, even if her choices seem odd to me. (Last week she turned down a perfectly good stream to delightedly flop in a mud puddle 🤷‍♀️
> 
> She's also made choices that perhaps some people should heed, like when she refused a McDonald's hamburger (patty and bun only). I have friends who get their dogs treats from Bojangles or McDo's, so I thought it would be a treat for her. Nope! There was a lot of curious sniffing, but no eating!


Weird! Annie LOVES McDonalds. That's how I got her used to Nd excited to go in the car lol. We would drive to McDonalds, go through the drive through and split a burger patty. She started to know that the second person I talked to was the one with the good stuff and would start thumping her tail then lol.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

In regard to ratios of carbs, veggies, and meat, they are somewhat irrelevant as it's mainly the nutrients and minerals that are important. It is extremely important to feed a high quality diet to a growing puppy. I feed prey model which is a meat only diet, but it is modeled after whole animals which are a wolf's natural food. Wolves do not eat carbs or veggies. Dogs can but do not need them, though the topic is somewhat controversial. But anyway in order to balance Misha's diet he gets a certain percentage bone, liver, and other secreting organs which have important vitamins. Then the rest is made up with a wide variety of meats and animal parts as well as eggs and whole fish. Especially for growing dogs, it is important to get a good ratio of calcium to phosphorous in the diet and messing this up can have dire consequences on growth. So it is something that must be done carefully. It takes me about 1.5 hours every two weeks to prep food. I have charts of all the important minerals and nutrients to make sure I am including them. It can be very good when done properly, but definitely is quite a commitment. Misha's daily food consists of quite a bit of variety, with main proteins varying from day to day with beef, chicken, turkey, pork, and duck.

Dogs do naturally go through a picky eating stage as their growth slows down. Many stop eating in the morning for a while. It can be perfectly normal. I think a dose of tough love is good for them in this phase.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Many stop eating in the morning for a while.


Yes to this. Peggy's just now—after months of lunches—starting to show some interest in morning food again.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Was at class and the other owner said that her dog is picky and doesnt like food. It occasionally misses two meals in a row!!! I was like, yes, and.... (with Annie, I worry after 3 missed meals). Sigh. These dogs. 

Yesterday I put leftover homemade curry in her dish. She had enthusiastically cleaned my plate of it the day before. She ignored it for 6 hours - i thought I would have to throw it out - before deciding to eat it. Whatever dog .


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Was at class and the other owner said that her dog is picky and doesnt like food. It occasionally misses two meals in a row!!! I was like, yes, and.... (with Annie, I worry after 3 missed meals). Sigh. These dogs.
> 
> Yesterday I put leftover homemade curry in her dish. She had enthusiastically cleaned my plate of it the day before. She ignored it for 6 hours - i thought I would have to throw it out - before deciding to eat it. Whatever dog .


Misha says "Have you tried cat poop?"


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes we use to every weekend for our babies and did it for months!!! But of late, fell behind with our work schedules switching to teleworking and social distancing, we backed off all the shopping. 

Anyway. Our dogs LOVED it! And we plan to start making it again soon. 
Boiled Chicken (should be main ingredient)
Steamed Rice
Steamed Green Beans (No Salt Added)
Steamed Sweet Potato
Steamed Carrots

All the veggies were chopped up to be nice and small. But we always traded veggies out and would only stick with 2 of them at a time. Their favorite was the Green Beans and Sweet potato’s with the rice and chicken!!

And sometimes we’d surprise them with some ground beef as a treat  

We’d make it fresh every Saturday and warm it up every meal!! This was an addition to their dry kibble


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Misha says "Have you tried cat poop?"


LMAO!! Cat poop is Loki’s favorite thing to sneak when we visit my sister - She has 3 cats!! LOL!!! But seeing the white cat litter all caked his black fur Around his lips gives it away. Gross!!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Misha says "Have you tried cat poop?"


LOL.

** I ** have not tried it, no. ANNIE has attempted to try it, but been rebuffed by her mean, stupid human. Shudder.

Trixie used to like them when we had a cat. We called it Kitty Crunchies.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

He finally ate tonight!! Ate and wanted more so he had his proper amount he should for the day. So frustrating tho 🤦🏻‍♀️ 

What’s thots on making some food with beef and rotate so he doesn’t get board? OR stick with chicken mix and kibble and me taking a chill pill 💊🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Misha says "Have you tried cat poop?"


My friend's Golden stole one of his toddler's poops from the toilet! Apparently he dropped it on the floor as soon as he got caught. Good boy? Lol.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My friend's Golden stole one of his toddler's poops from the toilet! Apparently he dropped it on the floor as soon as he got caught. Good boy? Lol.


Oh god. And we say they are picky. Clearly we just don't understand their palates....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> He finally ate tonight!! Ate and wanted more so he had his proper amount he should for the day. So frustrating tho 🤦🏻‍♀️
> 
> What’s thots on making some food with beef and rotate so he doesn’t get board? OR stick with chicken mix and kibble and me taking a chill pill 💊🤣🤣🤣


I think if you've figured out a nutritionally balanced kibble and healthy-but-tasty topper that he's not allergic to, it's okay to stick with that for a while. We tried rotating Peggy's topper and she got super stinky gas. It wasn't fun for anyone.

She does get some variety in her training treats, though, as well as the occasional bit of fresh fruit or a few bites of veggies. But I write them all down in case she has a negative reaction.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My friend's Golden stole one of his toddler's poops from the toilet! Apparently he dropped it on the floor as soon as he got caught. Good boy? Lol.


OMG!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> OMG!!


Puts your struggles in perspective, right?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think if you've figured out a nutritionally balanced kibble and healthy-but-tasty topper that he's not allergic to, it's okay to stick with that for a while. We tried rotating Peggy's topper and she got super stinky gas. It wasn't fun for anyone.
> 
> She does get some variety in her training treats, though, as well as the occasional bit of fresh fruit or a few bites of veggies. But I write them all down in case she has a negative reaction.i


I have a list of foods he likes and is fine with snacks as well 👍🏻


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I even write down poops after. What has my life become?! 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to my world!!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

My 5 pound toy poodle is unfortunately a very picky eater. I've probably tried 15 different brands (not exaggerating) of kibble so I know your pain. He now mostly eats a home made diet that I freeze and defrost throughout the week ---consisting of beef, chicken, salmon, turkey, sweet potato, oatmeal, brown rice, green beans and black beans and always eggshell powder for calcium. I have found one kibble that he will eat several times a week--- Ziwi Peak. It's air dried food from New Zealand, consisting mostly of meat, organs and New Zealand green mussels. It has a strong smell, and my fussy eater really likes it. The only problem is that it is very expensive, but like I said, he only eats if for a few meals a week and then eats home made the rest of the week. I would love for him to eat the Ziwi Peak for every meal, but like I said, he's a very picky little guy. Here's the link from Chewy for the Ziwi Peak. They also sell it on Amazon and in smaller boutique pet stores. 








ZIWI Peak Beef Grain-Free Air-Dried Dog Food, 2.2-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Ziwi Peak Beef Grain-Free Air-Dried Dog Food, 2.2-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been home cooking for years after Sophy made it clear she didn't much like kibble, but I did a lot of research and my dogs were young adults when I started. Calcium in some form and in the right quantity is essential; most other nutrients are covered by feeding a range of different proteins (beef, chicken, fish, eggs, etc) and organs (5% of the total weight of all the food should be liver). Vitamin E and zinc might need a supplement. These days life is rather more complicated - Poppy is on a special hepatic canned food, with added fat-free chicken breast and pumpkin; Sophy continues to thrive on the complete minces (80% muscle, 10% ground bone, 10% organs) with mixed vegetables; Tilly-cat is on a special renal diet for CKD and Pippin-cat gets a high meat content kibble with his metacam, and both cats share home cooked boneless meat with eggshell, so that it is safely low in phosphorus for Tilly. 

I bulk buy, storing the boxes in a chest freezer in the garage, and batch cook every 10 days or so. Once cool everything is portioned up (ice cube trays come in handy!) and stored in the kitchen freezer. Each evening I take out the next day's food to defrost. It sounds a palaver, and is certainly more work than tipping kibble from a bag into a bowl, but there is very little waste and the animals are all eating well, even with their various health conditions. The cats are both 17, and the dogs 11, so some age-related health issues are to be expected.

I highly recommend www.dogaware.com as a helpful source of evidence-based information on home made diets for dogs.


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)

Gentle Giants Beef dry mixed with Gentle Giants beef canned with a bit of cooked ground round mixed in to make it "crazy." He has no eating problems, has a gorgeous coat and a streamlined, muscular build. (He does chase a frisbee for exercise twice a day)


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Any of these look familiar?


They certainly look familiar, but I would not feed any of them except to use the Caesars as a topping.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> In regard to ratios of carbs, veggies, and meat, they are somewhat irrelevant as it's mainly the nutrients and minerals that are important. It is extremely important to feed a high quality diet to a growing puppy. I feed prey model which is a meat only diet, but it is modeled after whole animals which are a wolf's natural food. Wolves do not eat carbs or veggies. Dogs can but do not need them, though the topic is somewhat controversial. But anyway in order to balance Misha's diet he gets a certain percentage bone, liver, and other secreting organs which have important vitamins. Then the rest is made up with a wide variety of meats and animal parts as well as eggs and whole fish. Especially for growing dogs, it is important to get a good ratio of calcium to phosphorous in the diet and messing this up can have dire consequences on growth. So it is something that must be done carefully. It takes me about 1.5 hours every two weeks to prep food. I have charts of all the important minerals and nutrients to make sure I am including them. It can be very good when done properly, but definitely is quite a commitment. Misha's daily food consists of quite a bit of variety, with main proteins varying from day to day with beef, chicken, turkey, pork, and duck.
> 
> Dogs do naturally go through a picky eating stage as their growth slows down. Many stop eating in the morning for a while. It can be perfectly normal. I think a dose of tough love is good for them in this phase.


Actually wolves do eat carbs/vegetables since they eat the entire digestive track.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Teddy’s mom said:


> I even write down poops after. What has my life become?! 🤣


Why do you do that? I have a 14 1/2 year old dog who has had soft stools his entire life. Only thing that ever worked was Kaopectate - but I did not keep it up - I don't think it a good idea to keep dosing him. Other than having soft stools and a place on his nose that keeps cracking open, he is doing quite well. We treated the nose issue with antibiotics one time and it cleared up, but as soon as the antibiotics stopped the nose problem came back.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Actually wolves do eat carbs/vegetables since they eat the entire digestive track.


That's a bit of an old way of thinking. When they're eating large mammals, they typically discard contents of the digestive tract and just eat the lining. All studies I have seen have concluded that plant matter represents a negligible percentage of the diet. Though dogs do like to eat grass for fiber, so some indigestible material is likely beneficial. Whether plant or animal.


----------



## PipersMama (Jun 25, 2020)

Sh


Liz said:


> I've learned to trust Mia's intuition. She's always had really good dog sense, even if her choices seem odd to me. (Last week she turned down a perfectly good stream to delightedly flop in a mud puddle 🤷‍♀️
> 
> She's also made choices that perhaps some people should heed, like when she refused a McDonald's hamburger (patty and bun only). I have friends who get their dogs treats from Bojangles or McDo's, so I thought it would be a treat for her. Nope! There was a lot of curious sniffing, but no eating!


She is smart! Nothing good in the McD’s hamburgers, including hamburger!


----------



## PipersMama (Jun 25, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> In regard to ratios of carbs, veggies, and meat, they are somewhat irrelevant as it's mainly the nutrients and minerals that are important. It is extremely important to feed a high quality diet to a growing puppy. I feed prey model which is a meat only diet, but it is modeled after whole animals which are a wolf's natural food. Wolves do not eat carbs or veggies. Dogs can but do not need them, though the topic is somewhat controversial. But anyway in order to balance Misha's diet he gets a certain percentage bone, liver, and other secreting organs which have important vitamins. Then the rest is made up with a wide variety of meats and animal parts as well as eggs and whole fish. Especially for growing dogs, it is important to get a good ratio of calcium to phosphorous in the diet and messing this up can have dire consequences on growth. So it is something that must be done carefully. It takes me about 1.5 hours every two weeks to prep food. I have charts of all the important minerals and nutrients to make sure I am including them. It can be very good when done properly, but definitely is quite a commitment. Misha's daily food consists of quite a bit of variety, with main proteins varying from day to day with beef, chicken, turkey, pork, and duck.
> 
> Dogs do naturally go through a picky eating stage as their growth slows down. Many stop eating in the morning for a while. It can be perfectly normal. I think a dose of tough love is good for them in this phase.


My Piper usually refuses to eat in the mornings these days. She will eat meat (raw or cooked, but I do not care for giving them raw as my 6 year old grandson is now living with us and I don’t want contamination of the meats to transfer to him. When I have given raw meat, I am usually standing there to wipe her face off. Weird, I Know. She will eat in the am if I put her bone broth (homemade) and scrambled egg on her dry food. She loves apples and carrots, which she gets a little every day, when I feed the horse and mini donkey. But will eat completely dry food in the evening! Have not figured this dog out yet!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> They certainly look familiar, but I would not feed any of them except to use the Caesars as a topping.


I was just trying to assist the OP in recalling which food she'd used as a topper, as it's the only one her puppy has had a bad reaction to. 

Once she knows the ingredients, she can start narrowing down his triggers.


----------

